# Customer Supplied ..........



## rd_ab_penman (Jul 22, 2021)

Images I resized for Sierra series brass tubes and printed on waterproof matte inkjet 
ONLINE label paper that are ready for the DOGBONE HDPE molds.

Les


----------



## mark james (Jul 22, 2021)

Beautiful pure white background...   Nice work Les.


----------

